# Deactivated then reinstated by PM



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

So last week I got deactivated by PM. I got an order from a Chinese restaurant but I accidentally went to one that was directly across the street. The app said that I arrived and it was the first Chinese place I saw. I didn't realize I was at the wrong place until right after she swiped the card. Totally my mistake. She cancelled the transaction and I went across the street to the correct place but I knew this was bad news. The order gets cancelled and my account got deactivated. I felt bad for the restaurant since I called it in (really cool family that's always nice to me) so I paid for the $35 order out of my pocket.

I sent an email to PM explaining everything. I even sent a copy of the receipt showing that I paid for it, just so they would know that it was an honest mistake. I didn't think there was any chance I would get reinstated but I just got this email. Not only did they reinstate me but they reimbursed me for the food I paid for. I would have been happy just being reinstated. Damn this made my day


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Saved by Faith 🙌


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

The fact that you were deactivated for one simple mistake is concerning,


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

All Chinese restaurants look the same to you? 

Two Wongs don't make a right.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> All Chinese restaurants look the same to you?
> 
> Two Wongs don't make a right.


It was just a real flukey situation and I clearly wasn't paying attention



Darrell Green Fan said:


> The fact that you were deactivated for one simple mistake is concerning,


I wasn't surprised at all. It would have been weird if they allowed me to keep delivering while being under investigation for fraud


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> All Chinese restaurants look the same to you?
> 
> Two Wongs don't make a right.


They sure do! Now Korean... they know how to BBQ!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I clearly wasn't paying attention


Honestly I would likely do the same thing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Or, as I told my boss just the other day.

"Yes. I make mistakes. I am not perfect. I own my mistakes and I do the best I can to mitigate any damage I've done, but there's a lot of moving parts here. And, it wasn't an earth shattering mistake. Nobody died or got hurt; didn't cost us thousands of dollars. If that's the worst mistake I made that day, I had a good day."


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Let me guess, instead of going to City Wok you went to shittywok!?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

People are still eating Chinese food?
I guess the Chinese do ... but ... anybody else?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> People are still eating Chinese food?
> I guess the Chinese do ... but ... anybody else?


Yes we are, we love living bats with soy sauce!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Those Chinese food related deactivations are notorious for not sticking. Three hours later you're ready to be deactivated again.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> The fact that you were deactivated for one simple mistake is concerning,


He was instantly deactivated for attempting to use the PM card for an unauthorized purchase. Computer does not know it was a mistake. That is why he got reinstated once he explained what happened.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got my first Pm order since the incident and of course I didn't have my card. Forgot that I took it out of my wallet because I didn't think I would need it anymore *** me.

They're sending me another one. Don't really need pm on weekends, just mon-thurs so not a big deal. Sucks having to cancel my first order back though


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> So last week I got deactivated by PM. I got an order from a Chinese restaurant but I accidentally went to one that was directly across the street. The app said that I arrived and it was the first Chinese place I saw. I didn't realize I was at the wrong place until right after she swiped the card. Totally my mistake. She cancelled the transaction and I went across the street to the correct place but I knew this was bad news. The order gets cancelled and my account got deactivated. I felt bad for the restaurant since I called it in (really cool family that's always nice to me) so I paid for the $35 order out of my pocket.
> 
> I sent an email to PM explaining everything. I even sent a copy of the receipt showing that I paid for it, just so they would know that it was an honest mistake. I didn't think there was any chance I would get reinstated but I just got this email. Not only did they reinstate me but they reimbursed me for the food I paid for. I would have been happy just being reinstated. Damn this made my day
> View attachment 473561


Postmates is the lowest of the low. they deserve every problem that they get because of their complete lack of driver support.


----------

